# Dengue Fever



## andersgoh (Sep 20, 2013)

Can anyone give me information regarding Dengue Fever in the Philippines and especially in Bacolod City. I will be there from October 19 until November 10, 2013. I don't want to ruin my trip there because I am paranoid, I have made trips there before, but I have heard Dengue Fever Is up over 700 % in *******. Is this a big concern for expats. I know there are many of you that have lived there for many years. Do I have to keep myself constantly sprayed with insecticide?

I will appreciate any advice you can give.

Thanks,

George


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

andersgoh said:


> Can anyone give me information regarding Dengue Fever in the Philippines and especially in Bacolod City. I will be there from October 19 until November 10, 2013. I don't want to ruin my trip there because I am paranoid, I have made trips there before, but I have heard Dengue Fever Is up over 700 % in *******. Is this a big concern for expats. I know there are many of you that have lived there for many years. Do I have to keep myself constantly sprayed with insecticide?
> 
> I will appreciate any advice you can give.
> 
> ...


well George,,if you play you pay. I guess its the risk you take. Comeon on guy.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

andersgoh said:


> Can anyone give me information regarding Dengue Fever in the Philippines and especially in Bacolod City. I will be there from October 19 until November 10, 2013. I don't want to ruin my trip there because I am paranoid, I have made trips there before, but I have heard Dengue Fever Is up over 700 % in *******. Is this a big concern for expats. I know there are many of you that have lived there for many years. Do I have to keep myself constantly sprayed with insecticide?
> 
> I will appreciate any advice you can give.
> 
> ...


Pretty mich only if your elderly or a child and that 700% increas is about 300 cases in the entire province since January with about 125 of them in the city.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

overmyer said:


> Pretty mich only if your elderly or a child and that 700% increas is about 300 cases in the entire province since January with about 125 of them in the city.


All the serious ones have been children 4-6 yrs old. One was my son back in March. He came through it ok but was in hospital for about 10 days on edge of it going hemoragic.


----------



## andersgoh (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks. I'm glad he pulled through OK.


----------



## andersgoh (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to reply, but I don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## pauloz (Sep 29, 2013)

Usually if you are basically healthy, the fever lasts around 2 weeks max. There is no real cure, so if you do get it, just rest, and drink plenty of pure bottled water, and wait for it to go. The main thing is that you get the rash early, after 2-3 days. If the rash does not come within say 5-6 days, get to a Doctor pronto. The symptoms before the rash, are headache, light headed, dizzy, aching muscles and stiff joints, fatigue, sweating more than usual. I have had it here once, and I recovered in 2 weeks, and I am an old fart of 66yo. It helps if you can live in a dwelling with fly screens. Sleep with a fan operating at the foot of your bed, mozzies don't like the breaze, not just air con.


----------

